# So frustrated by the constant on-and-off rain



## debodun (May 8, 2016)

Our town is having its community-wide garage sale weekend. It been raining on an off for a week, now. I started on Friday and the rain held off although it was damp and unseasonably cool, but it rained Friday night sometime. Luckily I had covered my tables with plastic tarps. Yesterday, the sun actually came out for a while, but at 3 pm, the rain started again. Had to scramble to get the cloth items and furniture under cover and the tarps back on the tables. It really came down Saturday night. It didn't stop until 10 am today, so I brought out the furniture and uncovered the tables, but I surmise that because this rain had wind with it, everything under the tarps got wet and dirty. As soon as I got set up, down it started again, even though the weather radar didn't show anything. I still am set up, but I don't hold out much hope for getting many people to stop - it's still threatening, windy and cold plus being Mother's Day. The town couldn't have chosen a worse weekend! I am so frustrated, I am in tears.


----------



## Guitarist (May 8, 2016)

Guess you missed the Kentucky Derby yesterday!  Started out sunny, got cloudy, then right in the middle of one race there was a sudden heavy downpour that drenched the horses, the jockeys, and everyone in the infield but left the TV commentators surprisingly dry and well-groomed!  It stopped before the Derby itself, but several of the horses came back muddy.  

It has been raining off and on here recently too; the other day I had a wonderful walk in a nice cold shower.


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2016)

I'm here in Ohio for three weeks, taking care of the greatgrandbaby and the weather has been terrible on the whole.  Drizzly, cold (at least for this sissy Floridian) and very windy.  No long leisurely strolls to the park for us.  But yesterday, the weather turned lovely and we went to another town for a town-wide garage sale.  Boy, did we hit the jackpot on baby clothes and things.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Guess you missed the Kentucky Derby yesterday!



No, I actually got packed up in time to catch it about 5 minutes to post time. Go, Nyquist!


----------



## Phoenix (May 18, 2016)

It can be very frustrating when you so need it to be clear.  As a native western Oregonian I'm sooo glad when it rains.  Last year was so dry there were fires all over the place, huge fires.  We even had some here, but thankfully they were spotted and put out in time.  So I could run around mimicking Bing Crosby's, _Singing in the Rain_.  I know that's not much comfort to you, though.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> mimicking Bing Crosby's, _Singing in the Rain_.



I think you mean Gene Kelly.


----------



## Phoenix (May 19, 2016)

Oops, you're right.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I'm really tired of the rain.  We have had a whole lot of it recently on and off, too.  I can't wait for the weather to be dry for awhile.


----------



## Phoenix (May 22, 2016)

Please send your rain to where it's needed.  It would relieve you and us.


----------

